# The Wave



## TR6 (Aug 23, 2004)

Yeah, I waved at a guy in another coupe a couple of weeks ago and he just looked at me funny. :rofl:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Jumping in for a minute here...you'll notice, *especially* in the more populated areas of CA, that it's often not about enthusiasm for the car. The majority of bimmer drivers are, unfortunately, are more interested in the exclusivity of their auto than the joy of driving it. Which is amusing, because there are _*PLENTY*_ of cars out there that make a bimmer seem *far* from exclusive.

Many don't understand that what makes a BMW truly special - I know I didn't before owning one - is what happens when you turn the steering wheel and the association of other enthusiasts...


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

I think it should be very understated. A very slight lifting of the index (not some other one) finger from the wheel should suffice. Unless of course (to borrow from the Jeep rules) it is a pre E36 car in showroom condition. In those cases, one should pull over, get out, and bow as the classic bimmer goes by.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

BMW owners never wave to each other. When I had my 330i, NO ONE ever wave to me. When I had my M3, sometimes other M3 or M5 drivers would wave. With my STI's EVERYONE in a wrx will wave to me. Don't ask me why all this is. :dunno:


----------



## Chicago Jenny (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry Harley already grabbed that.....no copycats.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm in the silicon valley. My hand would get tired and all the execs and soccer moms would wonder wtf I was trying to flag them down.


----------



## CaptainKirk (Nov 8, 2005)

*lonesome*

I would love to but I have not seen another M Coupe or M roadster except when I visited Dallas area.
2000 M Coupe silver/black
stock

:hi:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Alot of 7er owners are stuck up and don't take pride in their car, i.e. not washing it, the most they would get outta me is the one-finger salute.

As opposed to the wave I prefer the thumbs up if they seem to take pride in their bimmer. Waving to me sounds kinda girly, or maybe I'm just self concious.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> .
> 
> As opposed to the wave I prefer the thumbs up if they seem to take pride in their bimmer. Waving to me sounds kinda girly, or maybe I'm just self concious.


:stupid: I dont actually wave, usually the biker two finger down out the window :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Stop Posting In Every Forum!


----------



## bimmerd00d (Aug 23, 2005)

I do it. Unfortunately most others dont.


----------



## eVal (Sep 14, 2003)

Yeah, I think so too, but at this point I'm kinda put off by the indifferent response. I caught up to a Z3 coupe on 101 some time ago and was roundly ignored, then another time another M Coupe's response in SF was pretty weak. Even the Mini to Mini recognition, something the Mini was big on (and still is in most of the country it seems), is spotty at best. I think the SF Bay Area is just jaded or something


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm too busy cursing all the comatose drivers surrounding me in stop-n-go traffic.


----------



## rajrao (Jan 12, 2005)

*same thing*

i saw a woman driving an mcoupe just like mine the other day, i pulled up next to her in my rental chevy aveo and tried to get her attention to tell her what a great car she had, and she gave me the priceless LA, "Are you stalking me look?" and then drove off. People are just too suspicious of other people nowadays...


----------



## dzrocks_11 (Jan 19, 2006)

i got a better idea, pull up nest to a fellow bimmer owner and give them 'the look' then hammer the gas and see who wins


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

How does "The Wave" look like? :dunno:


----------



## Sev03 (Mar 14, 2005)

dzrocks_11 said:


> i got a better idea, pull up nest to a fellow bimmer owner and give them 'the look' then hammer the gas and see who wins


haha i like that idea.. and the other too


----------



## cngizbleevng (Sep 27, 2005)

I always give the "peace sign" when I see another z3. Most of the time, the other person doesn't have enough time to respond before we've passed each other though.


----------



## Nevervana (Jan 8, 2006)

grahambishop said:


> Most of the people with BMWs look at me like a pig looking at a Rolex when I wave and flash my lights.


:rofl: Funny how that mentality seeps over into this forum sometimes too. 

In any case, I agree ... wave away. Problem is the damn tinted windows. Can they see you? You can see them!

Saw a 650 coming the opposite way on the highway yesterday. Another jet black. It looked like a flagship / combo / sleek looking SHARK ... it was incredible looking coming towards you at an angle like that.

-N-


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> :stupid: I dont actually wave, usually the biker two finger down out the window :thumbup:


G's Up A-Town Down?


----------



## Simon645 (Feb 4, 2006)

I was driving in Sydney (Australia) earlier this week and saw an identicle Black 645, we both acknowledged each other and cast an admiring glance at each others cars, it's nice to see the view from this perspective.


----------



## cobradav (May 2, 2004)

And a nod to you in Australia, Simon:thumbup: Welcome


----------



## Nevervana (Jan 8, 2006)

gbelton said:


> I drove up to a guy with a 7er and he looked at me like, "You Peasent!" I don't know guys.:dunno:


Well that's just downright silly. Our car is in the same general price range as theirs. We just have more life and more vitality and can spend our money on fun versus luxury. If anything, they should feel like grandpas and we are the wild children. I may get a 7 series after this car, as Im a big luxury fanatic, but we'll see what the 650 looks like in 4 yrs...

-N-


----------



## Nevervana (Jan 8, 2006)

By the way, as per the goons in the other thread, I would like to STRONGLY encourage not removing your hand from the wheel at ANY TIME in order to wave. Anyone who does this is a pompous ass who needs to go to performance driving school. 9 and 3 at all times kids!

LOL !!!!!! :rofl: I crack myself up.

-N-


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nevervana said:


> By the way, as per the goons in the other thread, I would like to STRONGLY encourage not removing your hand from the wheel at ANY TIME in order to wave. Anyone who does this is a pompous ass who needs to go to performance driving school. 9 and 3 at all times kids!
> 
> LOL !!!!!! :rofl: I crack myself up.
> 
> -N-


uh, actually it is 10 and 2 o'clock. :thumbup:


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

10, 2 and 6 for the goons.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Too many non-enthusiasts choose BMW's where I live. I started off waving but after 0-for-10 I figured it out. Used to get a reasonable reply % in all my past 'premium' vehicles (C5 Z06, S2000, Teg GSR). So no wave for Bimmers. I got next to a brand new 645 and the old guy looked at me like I'm an alien (or is that peon, in my 330i?) when I waved.


----------



## grahambishop (Mar 27, 2005)

Boxboss said:


> 10, 2 and 6 for the goons.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Penforhire said:


> Too many non-enthusiasts choose BMW's where I live. I started off waving but after 0-for-10 I figured it out. Used to get a reasonable reply % in all my past 'premium' vehicles (C5 Z06, S2000, Teg GSR). So no wave for Bimmers. I got next to a brand new 645 and the old guy looked at me like I'm an alien (or is that peon, in my 330i?) when I waved.


Pee-on.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm usually at 9:30 and pounding the iButton with the other hand. Damn iDrive!


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> I'm usually at 9:30 and pounding the iButton with the other hand.


Is that even legal? :dunno:


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

this is so gay! only vw beetle owners wave to each other.


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 26, 2006)

Malibubimmer said:


> I'm usually at 9:30 and pounding the iButton with the other hand. Damn iDrive!


I'm not gonna ask you what the 'iButton' is!!


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

I only wave if I catch a cute guy checking me out  

...or if someone is giving me the one finger salute :eeps:


----------



## grahambishop (Mar 27, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> I'm usually at 9:30 and pounding the iButton with the other hand. Damn iDrive!


Waht goes on the road stays on the road! True story: there was a V Corps G-4, a full Colonel, a few years back , who was driving on the Autobahn, and passed a tour bus full of tourists (naturally) and was caught flogging the wrong gear shift if you catch my drift. The end of a brilliant career. The troops took it well though. Apparently he was a real jerk at work too.:rofl:


----------



## pbm317 (Apr 15, 2004)

BMW's, especially 3 series, would be way too common for this I would think. When I first got my S2000 in 2000, S2000 owners would always wave at one another, but that's only because like about 10,000 are sold in the US annually.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

matt325is said:


> I'm thinkin that all BMW drivers or at least the ones that drive the same series should wave at each other, just as a friendly symbol seeing that you both have somthing in common. So if u see a bimmer or ur same series start up "the wave".
> 
> MAtt325is


Good idea Matt. Up to this point, I've never returned a wave just because it's usually good looking women waving and they appear to be stalking/following me, but maybe I'm just too suspicious. Oh, wait, maybe it's really the reverse. Now I'm confused but I'll wave anyway. 
Have you noticed though, women tend to focus on the road / driving a lot more than men do. Eyes forward, eyes on mirrors. Women rarely see the wave but guys are always looking around, gawking, checking things out everywhere and frequently return the wave. So who are the good multitaskers? 
-John C.


----------



## Tio (Aug 22, 2005)

grahambishop said:


> Waht goes on the road stays on the road! True story: there was a V Corps G-4, a full Colonel, a few years back , who was driving on the Autobahn, and passed a tour bus full of tourists (naturally) and was caught flogging the wrong gear shift if you catch my drift. The end of a brilliant career. The troops took it well though. Apparently he was a real jerk at work too.:rofl:


Sounds more like he was a jerk-off!

To quote N, I crack myself up.


----------



## grahambishop (Mar 27, 2005)

Tio said:


> Sounds more like he was a jerk-off!
> 
> To quote N, I crack myself up.


Yeah! :jack: I couldn't have said it better :thumbup:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> I'm not gonna ask you what the 'iButton' is!!


It controls the iDrive, you pree-vert!


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

I always try to nod or wave to fellow BMW owners no matter what car they have. Be it an old beat-up 3 series or a brand new 7. But many of them, especially in the 7's don't even look. I think the percentage of BMW 'owners' outweighs the percentage of BMW 'drivers'.

Catch my drift???

Personally, I think a 'Thumbs-Up' signal would be appropriate, at least for the 'drivers'. If you got a return thumbs-up you'd know they were a true BMW enthusiast!


----------



## rjcoston (Aug 22, 2003)

Most of the other Z3 drivers that I have waved at don't wave back.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

KrisL said:


> I'm in the silicon valley. My hand would get tired and all the execs and soccer moms would wonder wtf I was trying to flag them down.


:stupid: In LA where I live, if you were to wave at every 3 series, you can only drive with one hand since you won't find a chance to put the other hand down.


----------



## Daniel B (Jan 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LynxZ3r0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Very rarely do I get a wave returned down here. 90% of the BMW drivers down here are the "fake rich" people - the wave gets you a rather nasty look, like you're a jerk.

I still do it!

I can actually count returned waves on 1 hand -

A lady in a black 3.0 (this was back when I had my black 2.8)
A guy in a black 1.9
An older gent in a silver MCoupe

The times I've been not only ignored, but downright angered -

Stopped at a gas station, a black MRoadster pulls up at the pump next to me, and the guy totally blows me off and ignores me, peeling out as he drives off - Was probably 50/60. Probably didn't like a guy 25+ years younger than him having the same car.


----------



## x3ronnie (Jan 5, 2005)

thebutlerdidit said:


> We should all do something that signifies what it means to own a BMW.
> 
> Maybe, show each other our empty wallets as we drive by?


Speak for yourself, I don't carry a wallet, so I have nothing to show.


----------



## kostverloren (Aug 1, 2005)

*Flash your lights!*

Forget the wave, you'll probably be ignored. Flash them instead, they'l think there' s
a cop ahead.


----------



## Sands (Apr 7, 2004)

I've given and gotten waves from a few of the older BMWs as well as z3s. Most e46 drivers around here don't though.


----------



## mgianetto (Jul 8, 2005)

We Corvette owners wave (most of us anyway seems some of the new owners think it is beneath them :tsk


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

iI always wave in my vette, alot of the younger guys definately think its beneath them ,still i do it.. But in Ny every other car is a beemer, id be wavin all day and people would look at u like your retarded....:rofl:


----------



## bimmerd00d (Aug 23, 2005)

I grew up driving a 1973 Corvette L-82 4-spd, i threw the wave every chance i got. I carry that tradition with the BMW's, but it's just not the same. Almost every Corvette owner is an enthusiast.....90% of the BMW owners i know just bought it because it's a BMW. Disregard the horrible picture!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Ishniknork said:


> I always try to nod or wave to fellow BMW owners no matter what car they have. Be it an old beat-up 3 series or a brand new 7. But many of them, especially in the 7's don't even look. I think the percentage of BMW 'owners' outweighs the percentage of BMW 'drivers'.


Agreed. (Round here - London - if you wave at someone coming the other way they are more likely to pull a u-turn and chase after you to run you off the road, than wave back at you - taking the so-called British reserve to the _other_ extreme.)

I don't think I have that much in common with your average Brit, let alone your average Brit BMW driver, so I think I'll be passing on this one


----------



## afx twin (Jul 5, 2005)

When i had a WRX back in 2002, a lot of fellow WRXers would wave or signal. i thought it was nice comradery. i plan to do the same with my M3.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

In my jeep wrangler, I'm always getting waves from other wrangler drivers... Frequently from hot chicks too... 

Best I ever got from a bmw driver was a nod from a fellow Z4 driver. 

Sadly, most other bmw drivers in this area are too busy talking on their cell phones to acknowledge another driver. 

--nw


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

afx twin said:


> When i had a WRX back in 2002, a lot of fellow WRXers would wave or signal. i thought it was nice comradery. i plan to do the same with my M3.


WRXers in Oz (where the car has had an almost legendary status) still used to wave at one other when I lived there from 99-01, even though the car was ten-a-penny. Something to do with them knowing something that owners of dinosaur domestic V8s didn't, or so I was told


----------



## mgianetto (Jul 8, 2005)

bimmerd00d said:


> I grew up driving a 1973 Corvette L-82 4-spd, i threw the wave every chance i got. I carry that tradition with the BMW's, but it's just not the same. Almost every Corvette owner is an enthusiast.....90% of the BMW owners i know just bought it because it's a BMW. Disregard the horrible picture!


That is the truth.. You still have your vette.. Looks nice (older picture but still) is that medium blue?


----------



## Mr.Allen (Feb 11, 2006)

Having read this thread, I tried this out on the way to work.

I managed to get a lot of strange looks from other Bimmer drivers.

However, I was flashed in frantically by another E46 driver at a junction, in heavy traffic, which was cool.

My conclusion is that its not worth doing the wave as people are too stuck up.


----------



## Mr.Allen (Feb 11, 2006)

edit: sorry posted twice.


----------



## saurav27 (Sep 1, 2005)

2006 3 Series :hi:


----------

